Show HN: FreelanceStation (macOS) Time Tracking and Invoicing for Freelancers - ds9soft
======
adrianmsmith
If I may give another piece of feedback, I think you need to have a “pricing”
entry in the main navigation somewhere. That’s where everyone looks for that
information as that’s where most other products have it.

(I looked, but I couldn’t find the pricing information in the main text (did I
miss it?))

I am happy to do a free trial for an interesting product, but I’m not going to
invest the time for a product I can’t afford after the trial, so I like to
know the pricing information before I start.

~~~
ds9soft
Well, it’s just a click away if you press “Download on the Mac App Store”. But
I could add that info too. Thanks!

~~~
adrianmsmith
Ah, cool. Just as an explanation of why I didn't find it there (I'm probably
not alone): I have a Mac but I haven't really ever used the Mac App Store to
buy anything so I didn't know to click there.

------
ds9soft
[https://ds9soft.com](https://ds9soft.com)

------
adrianmsmith
You have forgotten to include a link.

~~~
ds9soft
Damn, I thought I did.

